
Ask HN: What is the “TidyVerse” of other programming languages? - p33p
The TidyVerse makes R much more enjoyable to use and work with. What are some examples of this trait in other languages? What packages or libraries outside of the core library are almost fundamental to using said language?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tidyverse.org&#x2F;
======
rthomas6
Python:

* Scipy libs (numpy, matplotlib, etc.)

* Requests

* pipenv

